# Welcher Editor?



## Ollsen (9. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

da ich ein absoluter anfänger auf dem gebiet der java-programmierung bin,
würde ich von euch gern wissen, welchen editor ihr benutzt bzw welcher für
den anfänger zu empfehlen ist?
Besonders wichtig ist mir, dass eine gute Hilfe vorhanden ist, die mir anhand von 
programmierbeispielen die materie erklärt.
zur zeit nutze ich Joe, welcher eigentlich voll und ganz ausreicht, aber eine umfangreiche 
Hilfe fehlt. Ich habe mir die SDK-Dokumentation runtergeladen, jedoch schaue ich als
Anfänger dort hinein und verstehe nur bahnhof. ich würde gern den cursor auf ein wort platzieren F1
drücken und voila popt eine hilfe auf, die mir die zusammenhänge erklärt. Die Doku von java macht 
dies ja leider nicht und hilft mir somit fürs erste nicht wirklich weiter.
Sind deshalb die etwas komplexeren Editoren, z.b. jbuilder, zu empfehlen oder haben die das
gleiche problem?

MfG Ollsen  ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mrz 2005)

Ollsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde gern den cursor auf ein wort platzieren F1
> drücken und voila popt eine hilfe auf, die mir die zusammenhänge erklärt.


Benutze selbst nur Eclipse, aber ich denke jede "echte" IDE zeigt dir die Java-API als Hilfe, und bei eigenen Klassen
eben die entsprechenden Java-Docs an. Wenn man sich mal eingelesen hat reicht das auch völlig aus.
Die "beste IDE" gibt es wohl nicht. Immer eine frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und der Anforderungen.
Eclipse, JBuilder und NetBeans sind wohl die am häufigsten genutzten.


----------



## MASTERmind (9. Mrz 2005)

8) 

so was hätte ich auch mal gern gefunden, gibt´s aber nicht.

java ist nicht wie vba, wo dir schon fast alles angezeigt wird, was man wie konstruiert.

Wieder mal der Tipp zu "Java ist auch eine Insel", denn bei der API wirst Du als Anfänger noch nicht viel verstehen.

forum durchsuchen, lesen und programmieren(einfache, kleine Programme) nur so geht´s


----------



## Ollsen (9. Mrz 2005)

na fein, also gibts sowas garnicht. supi.
habe im forum gefunden, dass man die ersten programme eh im normale editor(zb. joe) schreiben sollte, ...

aber da gehts schon los...die ganze oop ist in der theorie relativ einfach zu verstehen, aber die direkte anwendung in java ist ein krauss. muss ich jetzt ein objekt anlegen, ist das überhaut aschon wieder ein objekt, und und und ????
bin am vberzweifeln, aber denke mal mit der übung kommt die weisheit.

thx Ollsen


----------



## MASTERmind (9. Mrz 2005)

gerade die oop wird dich noch einige nerven kosten!

fang am besten mit dem hello worl programm und einfachen konsolen ausgaben an.

dann würde ich einige mathematische aufgaben machen, die dir auf der konsole ergebnisse liefern.

außerdem würde ich dir folgendes tutorial empfehlen"www.gailer-net.de".


----------



## Ollsen (9. Mrz 2005)

hi.

habe mir deinen rat zu herzen genommen und mir http://www.gailer-net.de/ angeschaut bzw. bin ich noch dabei.
super tutorial....!!! :toll: 

Danke!
Ollsen :###


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Mrz 2005)

Ich nutze Gel -> http://www.gexperts.com/
(Die RC40 aus der Yahoo Groups verwenden, hat weniger Bugs)

Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## the_alien (10. Mrz 2005)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich nutze Gel


Das kannste dir doch in die Haare schmieren.

*5 Euro in die Wortspiellkasse schmeiss*


----------



## EagleEye (10. Mrz 2005)

www.javalinkbase.de da findeste viele links zu editoren und auch zu tuts/büchern
ich bin aber der meinug das ein anfänger keine ide (eclipse,jbuilder....) nehmen sollte weil so lernt er nix
nen einfachen editor reicht da vollkommen aus ich hab mit ultraedit angefangen der ist wirklich gut


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2005)

EagleEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin aber der meinug das ein anfänger keine ide (eclipse,jbuilder....) nehmen sollte weil so lernt er nix
> nen einfachen editor reicht da vollkommen aus ich hab mit ultraedit angefangen der ist wirklich gut


Wenn man's 1-2mal mit Editor gemacht hat reicht das IMO aus. Ich finde IDEs helfen beim lernen, da man sich durch die
AutoCompletion schneller einarbeitet, und von anfang an lernt die API zu nutzen.
Mann bekommt schon beim Tippen ein Feedback was korrekt ist und was nicht, und man hat qualifiziertere Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## EagleEye (10. Mrz 2005)

also ich find die fehlermeldungen von java besser als bei jeder ide und auch verständlicher 
kla die ides geben nich mehr kommentare ab aber ich finde solange man privat arbeitet sollte man solange wie möglich mit nerm editor arbeiten und bei kleineren sachen gehts damit genausoschnell wie mit ner ide


----------



## dark_red (10. Mrz 2005)

Ollsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na fein, also gibts sowas garnicht. supi.


Hör nicht auf das, was MASTERmind geschrieben hat. Jede grössere IDE bietet dir soetwas oder etwas vergleichbares an. Eclipse kann afaik auf Tastendruck nachschlagen, Netbeans gibt dir die Doku wenns sein muss sogar als Tooltip. 

Die API selbst hat alleridngs wenig mit OOP zu tun. Sie verwendet zwar die OOP (klar, Java ist ja eine OOP Sprache), erklärt dir diese aber nicht. Du solltest dir ein Buch kaufen und da einmal mit den Grundlagen beginnen. Bevor du nicht genau weiss, was eine Klassenmethode, eine Instanz ist oder Polymorphie ist, wirst du in der Java Doc eh nur Bahnhof verstehen. 

Ich empfehle immer wieder das Buch "Objektorientierte Programmierung mit Java" (ISBN 3-8273-7073-6), da man da genau diese Theorie lernt, anstatt sich erst an etwas zu versuchen, was man sowieo nicht kann. Klar kannst damit nicht sofort dein extrem super geiles Programm schreiben, dass du dir möglicherweise vorstellst, aber auf dem Weg dahin sollte man die OOP Richtig lernen. Falsch gelernt bringt das nichts und ist meiner Meinung nach sogar Kontrapoduktiv, da es schwer fällt, dass nachträglich noch richtig zu lernen...


----------



## MASTERmind (10. Mrz 2005)

Ollsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .... jedoch schaue ich als
> Anfänger dort hinein und verstehe nur bahnhof. ich würde gern den cursor auf ein wort platzieren F1
> drücken und voila popt eine hilfe auf, die mir die zusammenhänge erklärt. Die Doku von java macht
> dies ja leider nicht und hilft mir somit fürs erste nicht wirklich weiter.



@ dark red:

na wozu denn dann programmieren lernen, wenn die ide Deiner Meinung nach das alles kann und man nur zusammen klickern muss :?:

"Objektorientierte Programmierung mit Java" ist deshlb nicht so toll, weil programmieren mit "BlueJ" nix taugt.
Da braucht man nicht mal eine "publi static void main" zwangsweise!


  :bae:


----------



## dark_red (10. Mrz 2005)

MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na wozu denn dann programmieren lernen, wenn die ide Deiner Meinung nach das alles kann und man nur zusammen klickern muss :?:


Hallo? Diese Meinung habe ich nie vertretten. Allerdings kann ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt haben. Ich bitte eine Angabe der Stelle meines Postings, wo du diese Aussage rauslesen kannst. 



			
				MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Objektorientierte Programmierung mit Java" ist deshlb nicht so toll, weil programmieren mit "BlueJ" nix taugt.


lol. Ich kenne so viele die das sagen. Die habe eigentlich fast alle nicht begriffen, worum es in Bluej geht. Nein, mit Bluej wird nicht produktiv programmiert, sondern es werden die Grundlagen der OOP gelernt. Siehe schon xxx Foreneinträge von mir zu diesem Thema. Bluej ist schlicht und ergreifend genial. 

Code schreiben und entwickeln ist nicht das selbe. Mit Bluej hat der Anfänger die Möglichkeit sich direkt mit dem Entwickeln zu befassen, ohne nur hirnlos Code zu schreiben. 




			
				MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da braucht man nicht mal eine "publi static void main" zwangsweise!


Sicher braucht man das nicht und das ist auch gut so. Zig Anfänger versuchen in einer statischen Methode eine andere Methode der Klasse aufzurufen und das geht nur, wenn diese wiederum statisch ist. Und so fängt dann ein Gewusel von falschen Angewohnheiten an. Ich habe das schon oft gesehen. Viele haben mich dann auch erstaunt angesehen, als ich ihnen erklärt habe, dass man so eigentlich nicht Java programmieren sollte. OOP soll man richtig lernen. Und dazu braucht man keine öffenltiche, statische main Methode.


----------



## MASTERmind (10. Mrz 2005)

ist ja auch latte, wenn du es nicht so gemeint hast oder ich es falsch verstanden habe.

Wie man programmieren lernt ist geschmackssache.
Den Weg über BlueJ finde ich abartig, aber das kann ja auch nur meine Meinung sein.


----------



## the_alien (10. Mrz 2005)

Mit einem stinknormalem Editor lernt man nur Code hacken, nicht programmieren. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied!


----------



## EagleEye (10. Mrz 2005)

the_alien hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit einem stinknormalem Editor lernt man nur Code hacken, nicht programmieren. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied!


man lernt auch programmieren
weil eine ide nimmt dir viel arbeit ab soviel das viele nich wissen was sie eigendlich machen lies dir mal die meisten fragen durch ein großer teil ist einfachstes zeug aber die wissen das nicht weil die ide das alles macht/gemacht hat


----------



## MASTERmind (10. Mrz 2005)

ich sage, dass eine ausführliche debatte darüber nix bringt, soll sich doch jeder selber seinen weg zum java-olymp raussuchen!!!

meine meinung ist halt, dass bluej nix taugt, aber wem´s gefällt!


----------



## Corcovado (10. Mrz 2005)

Hey,
 Ich nehme am liebsten Emacs auf der Konsole, zum schreiben; kompilieren auf der Shell und wenn ich nich weiter weiss, schau ich mir den Code mal mit Eclipse an. IMO braucht ein Editor nich mehr als Texthighlighting und Zeilennummern. Eclipse schnarcht leider bei mir ziemlich dahin, daher nehm ich Emacs, die Tastenkombinationen fuehlen sich anfangs an, wie die Gicht und sind aber nach einiger Zeit wie Spock-Griffe 

Ich habe auch mit Eclipse angefangen. Ich denke wenn man lesen lernt, faengt man auch mit Buchstaben an und nicht mit Bellum Galicum. Man bekommt einfach bei Eclipse permanent die API praesentiert und auch noch Info dazu geliefert. So gewoehnt man sich an die API von Java. Irgendwann kennste dann die Sachen, die Du oeffters braauchst auswendig und weisst wo Du wie Info darueber auf der SUN-Seite bekommst (von der man am Anfang regelrecht erschlagen wird).

Ich denke, wenn man direkt mit Emacs anfaengt, ist es einfacher sich umstaendliches Programmieren anzugewoehnen und man braucht laenger, was es insgesamt frustrierender macht. Ausserdem lernt man weniger pro Zeit. In dieser Zeit empfehle ich Dir eher, Dich wie schon gesagt, mit OOP zu beschaeftigen. Ich kenne bluej nicht und bin selber eher wie die Jungfrau zum Kind gekommen mit Java, aber OOP ist das was Du eigentlich lernen solltest,. Ob Du das dann mit C++, Java, Smalltalk oder C realisierst bleibt dann auch egal, die Konzept bleiben gleich. Da wuerde ich lieber mit Eclipse anfangen und mich in bluej reinarbeiten auch wenn ichs nacher nich brauche. Du wirst sowieso auch nicht nur bei einer Sprache bleiben, wenn Du programmieren lernst.


----------



## eclipse (10. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

begonnen habe ich damals mit vi unter Unix / Linux (C++). 
Danach dann mit Borland C++ und MS Visual Studio für grössere Projekte.

Habe dann mit Notepad Java gelernt. Danach mit UltraEdit zwecks Syntax-Highlighting.
JBuilder und Eclipse waren dann für den professionellen Einsatz. 
Beherrscht man die Grundlagen, so fällt es einem leichter sich in neue IDEs einzuarbeiten.

IDEs erleichtern, beschleunigen nur das Arbeiten und bringen mehrere Features mit, die man auch "zu Fuss" erreichen kann. Man braucht nur mehr Zeit 

Ich würde anfangs auch nicht gleich eine IDE benutzen, man beschäftigt sich mehr mit der IDE als mit dem Programm an sich.

Für das schnelle Editieren, Anschauen der Quellcode benutze ich immer noch Notepad bzw. UltraEdit.


----------



## bambi (10. Mrz 2005)

Also ich lass' ja nu gar nix auf mein Eclipse kommen. Ich habe auch schon ein paar Sachen getestet, find'
aber immer noch, dass das einfach das Beste iss...
Zum Anfangen wuerd' ich's aber vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt verwenden. Das nimmt einfach zu viel Arbeit
ab, um wirklich das Proggen zu lernen. Da hab' ich auch mal mit JEdit (und irgendwas, das JOEY heisst ???)
angefangen. Benutz ich jetzt auch noch, um Code mal schnell anzusehen, aber wenn man schneller proggen 
moechte dann... ihr wisst ja...  :wink:


----------



## kopfsalat (10. Mrz 2005)

Hier noch mein Lieblings-Editor, der zwischen einem reinen Texteditor und einer echten erwachsenen IDE liegt:

http://www.bildung.hessen.de/abereich/inform/skii/material/java/editor.htm

Ist echt super! Man muss die ganze Package-Verwaltung, etc. selbst machen, aber hat komfortablen Direktzugriff auf kontextsensitive Hilfe, und es gibt einige Reiter, welche auf Knopfdruck die häufigsten Sprachkonstrukte einfügen, was für die ersten Schritte sehr hilfreich ist. Auch gibt es einen Step-by-step-Debugger und einen UML-Diagramm-Generator.
Ist auch extra für Einsteiger und Lernende entwickelt.

Lohnt sich, mal reinzuschnuppern. Ehe ich mein Eclipse angeschmissen habe, habe ich mit diesem Editor schon dreimal ein kleines Tool fertig.


----------



## bygones (11. Mrz 2005)

ich verschieb das mal in das passende unterforum...

meiner ansicht nach nehmen IDEs nicht sehr viel arbeit ab, da man, wenn man gerade damit anfängt auch keine ahnung hat wie dieses "Abnehmen" in der IDE funktioniert (programmiertechnisch gesehen, nicht probleme ala classpath / jar erstellen).

IDEs halte ich anfangs für unsinnig, da sie einem mehr Probleme bzw. zusätzliche Probleme mitbringen als das reine programmieren....


----------



## kopfsalat (11. Mrz 2005)

Jau, am Java-Lern-Anfang hatte ich auch mit Eclipse gestartet und dann gar nichts mehr verstanden.
Dann nahm ich obigen Editor und da war alles viel klarer, näher an der Dateiverwaltung, Classpaths, etc.etc.
Alles halt überschaulich, und trotzdem bietet er Autovervollständigen für Methoden und kontextsensitive Hilfe.


----------



## Sky (11. Mrz 2005)

kopfsalat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings wollte ich Dinge wie Autovervollständigen für Methoden und kontextsensitive Hilfe auf keinen Fall missen.



Zum Programmieren ist es sehr sinnvoll (und auch gerne von mir eingesetzt)... zum lernen Allerdings wiederum zuviel des guten ;-)


----------



## kopfsalat (11. Mrz 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kopfsalat hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich ganz im Gegenteil:
Durch Autovervollständigen von Methoden/Attributen erhält man stets einen Überblick welche Methoden mit welchen Signaturen zu der Klasse möglich sind, und lernt so neues, bzw. hat eine Erinnerungsstütze für bereits bekanntes.
... und kontextsenisitve Hilfe ist ein MUSS für Anfänger+Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## EagleEye (11. Mrz 2005)

ein kopfsalat es geht sehr gut ohne weil so merkt man sich die auch und nich nur die ersten paar buchstaben weils dann da steht


----------



## ak (11. Mrz 2005)

Ich würde jedem davon abraten mit einem normalen Editor programmieren zu lernen, gerade bei solch umfangreichen Sprachen wie z.B. eben Java. Das Frustpotential durch die hohe Fehleranfälligkeit (fehlender Debugger, keine Codecompletition etc.) wäre ohne die Hilfe einer gescheiten IDE wie z.B. Eclipse, Netbeans oder dem JBuilder in der Foundation-Version viel zu groß.

Ich habe damals programmieren in C mit Ultraedit gelernt, die Programme habe ich über die Konsole compiliert. Aber bei Java würde ich das niemandem raten.


----------



## kopfsalat (11. Mrz 2005)

Der Editor hinter obigem Link bietet einen guten Debugger und Codevervollständigung, aber trotzdem muss man sich z.B. seine Packages komplett selber schnüren (also auch selbst auf die Verzeichnisstruktur der Klassen achten, etc.), und jede neue Klasse sozusagen von einer leeren Datei aus startend schreiben.

Generell finde ich es erstaunlich, wie verschieden die Auffassungen diesbzgl. sind. Vielleicht kann man daraus schließen, dass eigentlich jeder Weg zum Ziel führt, solange man mit Engagement dabeibleibt ?


----------



## flanker (11. Mrz 2005)

JCreator Pro ist gut fürs Anfang, mit 10 "User Tools" lässt sich vieles machen,
um nur einige Möglichkeiten zu nennen:
- eine Antdatei als Tool einrichten
  (das mit den eingebautem "Ant View" wird wohl nix)
- eine Batchdatei als Tool einrichen
- Checkstyle als Tool einbinden (direkt oder über Ant, egal)
- cvs einbindung
- Benutzerdefinierte Dokumente (Latex Editor lässt sich grüßen )
   mit eigenen und vollkonfigurierbaren Syntaxherhorhebung

Es wundert mich etwas, dass es niemad erwähnt hat...

P.S. wer hier Sprachfehler findet... immer her damit


----------



## Dukel (12. Mrz 2005)

Ich hab das wie überall so gemacht. Einmal alles von Hand machen, damit man weiss wie es geht, und dann kann man sich ruhig ein Hilfsprogramm zur Hand nehmen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Mai 2005)

*Threads zusammengeführt*
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18068


----------



## Tec (21. Dez 2005)

Eigentlich wärme ich ungern alte Beiträge auf, aber ich hab noch was nettes gefunden was ich niemanden vorenthalten möchte.

JBuilder 2005 vs Eclipse 3 (PDF-Datei)


----------



## lin (21. Dez 2005)

toll, und für was soll das gut sein? Das ist ne Borland Werbung und kein objektiver Vergleich...


----------



## Beni (21. Dez 2005)

Hatten wir das Dokument nicht schonmal? *grübelUndStudier*


----------

